# Mike, a little help on the Phantom Cross Frame



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I am looking at the ebay deal for the Phantom Cross frameset ($199 BIN) and was wondering how it compared to the Phantom Cross Pro frameset. I know that lots of bike lines have the same frame that they use for different level bikes and the only difference is the paint job on the frame and components. Is this accurate for the Phantom Cross vs. the Phantom Cross pro? I have all the components from another bike (ultegra) and I want to make sure that the frame is worthy of that level of componentry and the geometry is cross specific and not a blend of touring, cross and commuter geometries like some other entry level "cross" bike sometimes are. I know a lot of your frames are Fuji clones, is that true of the Phantom Cross as well? Thanks for the time (and for making good quality, CHEAP, bikes!)


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

If you go to BD and look at the specs, both frames appear to be made from the same materials. You can also look at the geometry for the Phantom Cross on the Motobecane website. Unfortunately there is no separate section for the geometry of the Phantom Cross Pro. 

It's quite possible that the Cross and Cross Pro are built on the same frame, but, without being able to compare geometries, I wouldn't venture to say, definitively, that they are one and the same.

However, unless Mike chimes in, I'm guessing that the Pro is just an upgraded version of the regular Cross. It really wouldn't make business sense to offer two different frames for one line of bikes. But then, what do I know?

P.S. The frame for the Fuji SL and the Le Champion SL are the same. I think that was established last summer. As for the rest, I'm not so sure.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking something a bit off topic.......I'm nearing a purchase of a Fantom Cross frame as well, but I DO want a cross frame that will double as a tourer. I've looked at the Nashbar, Leader, and Scantante frames. From your shopping around do you think that one of these, or some other, would offer a better cross/touring bike once built up? Larry


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lharley said:


> If you don't mind me asking something a bit off topic.......I'm nearing a purchase of a Fantom Cross frame as well, but I DO want a cross frame that will double as a tourer. I've looked at the Nashbar, Leader, and Scantante frames. From your shopping around do you think that one of these, or some other, would offer a better cross/touring bike once built up? Larry



IMO the only thing that may make any real difference is chain stay length and than only if you are looking full loaded touring. I'm under the impression that heel strike can be an issue for some people, with some panniers on a cross bike. 

You may be well served to ask this on the commuting, touring forum


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with Lifelover. Another thing is the bottom bracket height. A true cross bike will have a higher bottom bracket for clearence when off road. For a touring bike you should also check to make sure that the frames have rack braze ons and ones for fenders as well. A tourer may also have a little longer wheel base. I dont' know why, but I just don't like the Nashbar frame. I do like the Scattante and that is what I am comparing this frame to. The Scattante appears to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I agree with Lifelover. Another thing is the bottom bracket height. A true cross bike will have a higher bottom bracket for clearence when off road. For a touring bike you should also check to make sure that the frames have rack braze ons and ones for fenders as well. A tourer may also have a little longer wheel base. I dont' know why, but I just don't like the Nashbar frame. I do like the Scattante and that is what I am comparing this frame to. The Scattante appears to be a pretty good deal.



I came a knat's A$$ away from buying a Scattnate over Father's Day weekend when they were offering 25% credit for the Team Performance Member's. I went to my local Performance store in hopes of laying my hands on one but they did not have them in stock.

I would really like to see the white one in person before buying it.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

*Taken the Plunge*

Well, I've done it. I've order the Fantom Cross frame and many of the components for building him up!! I'm going to use a 105 triple STI setup, with an XT rear; 11-32 cassett; and a trekking crank. I've got a few more things to purchase, but I'm well on the way to forgetting about work for a while!!

I appreciate all of the help you folks have been. I'll post pictures of the new ride after he's put together.

Larry


----------

